# Trends/Fashions We Love



## Maja (Mar 27, 2006)

List the clothes and accessories you're currently loving! It doesn't have to be in-style right now, just the things you love and enjoy wearing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And feel free to post pics....

I'm loving:

Jeans

Mini-skirts (I actually made this one)







colourful bags






espadrilles


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 27, 2006)

I love to wear *jeans with sporty blazers, &amp; boots*. I have a collection of blazers in different fabrics that look great with jeans. Some examples are: tweed, velvet, basic black, leopard print, Chanel-ish inspired (not an original Chanel), and I wear them a lot in the spring in place of a jacket or coat. They look pulled together, casual and also can be dressed up if I choose. I often try to figure out different ways to wear them to work on Fridays without looking too casual since I work in a corporate-type office. Another example is I might wear a short fitted blazer with a pair of jeans and wear a long sleeve tee shirt underneath that has screen printed design on it that picks up a color or two that's in the blazer. Throw on a pair of boots underneath my jeans, a funky belt and necklace and my favorite purse.

*Long sleeve &amp; short sleeve tee shirts* in a good cotton material are another staple in my wardrobe. I buy these in all colors. Some brands that make good ones are: J. Crew, Banana Republic, and The Gap. I might wear one of these long sleeve tees and layer a shorter sleeved "tissue-tee" on top of it in a contrasting color. Throw a blazer on top of this and if its chilly out and I don't want to wear a coat, I'll put on a black cashmere poncho. This way if it warms up, I can peel off the layers and not look sloppy.

*Boots:* I love my Uggs (but now the weather is getting too warm for them), I also have Frye boots, black boots, low-heeled and pointy and-or lace-up tall boots with a low heel.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 27, 2006)

wow that skirt is beutiful, i love them too, i can't believe you made that:clap

I am loving espadrilles too, however I need to buy myself a pair.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 27, 2006)

sandals

mini skirts

ripped jeans

popped collars

pearls paired with polos

colorful bags


----------



## LVA (Mar 27, 2006)

i'm lovin the skirts!! .... u're so talented ....

as 4 me .. i love sandals -- no particular brand or style


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 28, 2006)

I love...

off the shoulder tops,

halter tops

dark wash boot cut jeans with heels

long beaded necklaces

chandalier earrings

Cropped, fitted jackets and tops.

That's all I can think of right now... :icon_smil


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Mar 28, 2006)

I love that power-glamour is coming back. The homages to Alaia, Versace, Mugler, and Montana are a welcomed change for me.

I'm also very happy that electric blue and all the jewel tones are resurfacing, plus I like the black-and-white trend.

I also am loving the kimono and dolman sleeve style shirts. Plus, I love those grandiose, ferry-man style coats. It's refreshing to see clothes that are interesting due to the cut.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Mar 28, 2006)

kitten heel shoes, wedge heel shoes, handkerchief hemline and drop waist dresses and shirts. The handkerchief hem line and drop waist are such classic 20's styles!

See the pictures at http://www.fashion-era.com/1920s/192...pper_dress.htm!!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 28, 2006)

ooh i love those!!

i also (i know i'm going to be killed for this) love the bohemian artist look..


----------



## Maja (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh, I forgot about chandelier earrings. I just love them. Well, earrings in general.


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 28, 2006)

I absolutely like THIS style of jeans....

View attachment 17447


Do you know them ?


----------



## lavender (Mar 29, 2006)

I love chandelier earrings too! I just lost my favorite pair last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love blue jeans with a white cotton shirt and black heels. This combination just looks really good to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lavender (Mar 29, 2006)

You made this?? You are really talented!


----------



## KISKA (Mar 29, 2006)

I LOVE extremely pointy shoes, low rise jeans, mini skirts, knee length pointy boots, tees with writing, peep hole shoes, long sparkly earings, sparkly belts, shiny sparkly bags etc. sparkly flip flops lol I am really attracted to anything sparkly shiny like my parrots :w00t:


----------



## pieced (Mar 31, 2006)

I love *off shoulder tops*, just cause it's one of the best features on my body, and Love showing it off. *Jeans*, I don't know where I would be without jeans, probably naked:sdrop:. *Shirts*, or anything with a collar, makes my neck look, and it leads directly ot my clevage which I also love. *Wrap dresses* are just wonderful are just to name a few...


----------



## 533milpasia (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm a college student, and unfortunately have 9am and 8am classes way too often so usually I like to stick to jeans with a funky shirt, Lots of layering as SF weather is so ridiuclous...I love Villians, American Apparel and Urban Outfitters but I totally just stick to the clearance section for UO. I fell in love with this one skirt and Urban outfitters back in August but it was $115 Then I went back in november and it was on the clearance rack for $17!!!! Buying out of season saves so much money...

Also I love scarves, I knit and crochet a bunch so I have funky scarves to go with all of my clothes. I tend to match my make up to my accessories...yea yea I know you're not supposed to match but oh well. For instance I'm wearing an orange fitted shirt, funky indian earrings with purple stones, this coiled purple bracelet and then my purple scarf. Then for eyes I did penny s/s, coppering e/s inner, sketch e/s outter/crease with a little burnt burgundy pigment and retrospeck highlight and of course jeans....

But the MOST IMPORATANT clothing item every woman MUST have is a WELL FITTED BRA!!!! I'm a total bra addict. I wish they werne't so expensive but it's impossible to find cute cheap ones in my size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 2, 2006)

I am loving.....

-Sailor Pants and nautical inspired tops

-Bright colored flats and ballet slippers

-Leggings under mini skirts

-I am all about White!!!!

-Mod Babydoll dresses


----------



## monniej (Apr 3, 2006)

for me this year:

low rise crop jeans/gouchos

platforms (but not wedges)

hoop earrings

crop jackets and shrugs

pencil skirts

button down blouses w/camis underneath

skirts cut on the bias

wife beaters

hobo bags

cute clutches


----------



## chipzahoy (Apr 10, 2006)

Those look like Miss Sixty


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 11, 2006)

knee high/borderline thigh high boots paired with jeans + graphic tee

white/light colors

fitted babydoll tee's

t-shirt dresses

light denim mini skirts

lots of accesories

big bag's

flats


----------



## aninatolosa (Apr 14, 2006)

Vintage stuff

Shorts with cuffs

Wedges, Ballet slippers anything that spells S H O E S!

structured tops

accessories

Pirate clothes (think skull design in a glam and feminine way)

Nautical inspired

Rocker chic


----------



## anne7 (Apr 15, 2006)

*big sunglasses (not Nicole Ritchie big though!)

*jeans, esp. ones with embroidered details

*blouses, I love the new victorian style ones at express and aero right now, but I like the classic style too

*big bags and in fun colors

*flats, in lots of colors, styles, and some printed ones

*fun earrings, heart hoops, chandeliers, etc.

*henleys

*blazers/jackets with jeans

*long strands of beads

*embroidery in general, I love it on most things!


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi,

Well I've always loved espadrilles.:heart: One of my favorite things to do is pair jeans with a great waist length jacket, heels, handbag and lots of goldtone or silvertone jewelry. Another look is a short sleeve white shirt, graphic tank, chunky jewelry, jeans, heels and handbag. :smilehappyyes: atches:


----------



## anne7 (Apr 16, 2006)

I love the looks of espadrilles, but I feel they make me too tall! Do you know of any brand that makes a lower wedge on them?


----------



## coconut_cutie (Apr 17, 2006)

Hehe I have those M60's, :inlove: they are lovely, so comfortable and flattering, grab a few pairs if you can, although i got mine like 2 years ago.

I am loving flared hippy jeans, white/pale blue/beige floaty boho tops, Uggs, although its getting a bit warm for them now and checked western shirts. Also beads and pearls :satisfied:


----------



## wondatwins2 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm really a casual dresser:

the long fitting tunic tops w/ short or knee lenth skirts

low rise capris

any stretch boot leg jeans

any flats

and form fitting hoodies

any of these with flip flops is great:whistling:


----------



## Saja (Apr 17, 2006)

I agree with you....and i add tanks and t's...Comfy is good


----------

